# Ip man 2



## bully (Sep 15, 2009)

So whilst we all know its being filmed....wish they would hurry up!!!!

Wiki states this:  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_Man_2)

The film will focus on disputes between the disciples of Hung Ga and Wing Chun, leading to their masters' eventual confrontation. Yip also commented that the film's most anticipated scene will be the showdown involving Wing Chun and Hung Ga, a fight sequence involving Donnie Yen and Sammo Hung's characters. Of the two characters, Yip commented, "Sammo Hung's character is not exactly villainous, but he's very overbearing, just like his torrential Hung Gar. In contrast, Ip Man is very unassuming, much like his fist."

Anyone know any more about the supposed disputes between Hung Ga and Wing Chun? What they were about and do they still exist?
Also Hung Ga? whilst I have heard of it, it does not seem a widely practiced style here (in the West I mean)


----------



## -steve- (Sep 15, 2009)

Oww thats going to be an awesome movie I bet. I would also like to hear answers to the questions you posed.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 15, 2009)

From what I understand, Hung Gar and Wing Chun were the two most prominent systems in Hong Kong, and are completely opposed in their philosophies: Wing Chun is very upright in it's postures, whereas Hung Gar is very low. Wing Chun teaches that the most direct line is the fastest, so they focus on straight line strikes. Hung Gar feel that the most power is genertated with a longer strike, so they have a higher focus on swinging circular strikes. And so on...

With the amount of pride in different systems, and both vying for the title of "best", it was inevitable that they would have some conflict. This included a number of fights in Hong Kong, which Bruce Lee and William Cheung were involved in at times. I'm sure many others here can add more, but that's a start at least.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope they dub an English version of the movie, for us westerners.  I hate reading sub-titles, it takes away from the movie.  Too much to read and focus on the events going on within at the same time.


----------



## bully (Sep 15, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> I hope they dub an English version of the movie, for us westerners.  I hate reading sub-titles, it takes away from the movie.  Too much to read and focus on the events going on within at the same time.



I am the exact opposite!!

I find some of the translation gets lost and the lips not matching the sounds annoying yet hilarious.

It reminds me of the all the old dubbed chop suey movies with terrible lip synch and even worse US/UK accents dubbed over the top.

Even Police acadamy made a joke about it!!


----------



## geezer (Sep 15, 2009)

bully said:


> I am the exact opposite!!
> 
> I find some of the translation gets lost and the lips not matching the sounds annoying yet hilarious.


 
Yeah, I'm with you on this, Bully. I'd rather hear the original soundtrack rather than a poor dubbed version, even if I have to deal with hard-to-read subtitles.

As far as disputes between styles, all I know is that my first sifu, a Chinese man, was very proud of his WingTsun and didn't have much nice to say about other systems. We Americans sometimes assume that there should be some kind of benevolent brotherhood among kung-fu practitioners. Well, contrary to popular myth, they evolved as fiercely competitive fighting systems each seeking to come up with a better method and beat up the competition. It may not be the most spiritually "enlightened" approach, _but it's why WC/WT works._


----------



## hunt1 (Sep 15, 2009)

No real Yip Man vs Hung Gar fight or major dispute. Yes some students did have some fights with Hung Gar types as well as many other kung fu styles in the 50s. Yip did spend time with other Kung Fu folks so who knows about minor tests of skill or examples of we do this you do that stuff.

 Cant have a movie without Yip  having a big showdown and a victory over a big nasty.


----------



## HG1 (Sep 16, 2009)

bully said:


> Also Hung Ga? whilst I have heard of it, it does not seem a widely practiced style here (in the West I mean)


For more Hung Ga information check out our website www.yeeshungga.com.  Contact me if you have any specific questions.   Looking forward to watching the movie!


----------



## blindsage (Sep 16, 2009)

Considering WC is one of the most wide-spread MAs in the west, no Hung Gar is not nearly as common, but it's not exactly obscure.  I would say Hung Gar is probably one of the more common kung-fu styles you will find in the U.S.

And subtitles chain punch dubbing in the mouth.  I can't stand the lack of syncing in the sound and the lip movement, plus subtitles are usually more accurate translations.


----------



## Domino (Sep 21, 2009)

Testing styles was the obvious way to determine faults in your system.
There are a few other threads about the 1st version of the film. Cant wait.
Any decisions or info on the Bruce actor?


----------



## Tensei85 (Oct 4, 2009)

So far its Jiang Dai Yan to play the "kid Bruce Lee"

http://www.wu-jing.org/happenings/a...d-as-a-Grandmaster-in-Hong-Kong.html#extended


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 4, 2009)

*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1386932/

Internet Movie Database (IMDB) usually has the most reliable information on anything Hollywood, Bollywood, Hong Kong-wood...ect.  They have nobody listed for the part of Lee June Fan...aka Bruce Lee.

I still need to see the first one!  I did watch a really good Thai film about a deaf and mute Thai hit man last night that was subtitled.  I don't know the name of the film as the DVR should have recorded Bangkok Dangerous with Nicholas Cage but instead got this one.  It was Bangkok something, in subtitles, and really good revenge type flick with a moral twist!
*


----------



## Domino (Oct 6, 2009)

Ooh nice, will have to check around for the film, sounds good, thanks.
Following on for more Donnie Yen action, I have to recommend 'Dou fo sin' or 'Flashpoint' ... really good film, once it escalates. Only saw it a few weekends ago.


----------



## Tensei85 (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know it still says Jiang Dai Yan for the little Bruce from Wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_Man_2

H.K. news also states the same, but as of yet still no one for the older Bruce Lee.


----------



## Tensei85 (Oct 6, 2009)

Domino said:


> Ooh nice, will have to check around for the film, sounds good, thanks.
> Following on for more Donnie Yen action, I have to recommend 'Dou fo sin' or 'Flashpoint' ... really good film, once it escalates. Only saw it a few weekends ago.


 
I loved &#23566;&#28779;&#32218;! By far one of my favorite Donnie Yen movies.


----------



## Domino (Oct 14, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I loved &#23566;&#28779;&#32218;! By far one of my favorite Donnie Yen movies.


 
Ah your favourite?
I can now say this too, although I await Ip Man 2!
I feel silly, I dont have the remote control for my dvd so cannot view the extras dvd yet  Soon come.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 20, 2009)

bully said:


> So whilst we all know its being filmed....wish they would hurry up!!!!
> 
> Wiki states this: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_Man_2)
> 
> ...


 
Sounds ace, can't wait for this!

Re: Wing Chun v. Hung Ga. Personally I have a little experience in both through friends and such like and I find WC much more accessible and logical. Seems a lot of wasted effort in Hung Ga.

I do not know much though about factual evidence that there is about disputes between the two systems.


----------



## TinTin_57 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wathed the first Ip Man film again at the weekend but this time on Blu-Ray. It was even better in that level of detail


----------



## bully (Oct 29, 2009)

The accountant has just given permission for a Blu ray player.

Think I will get a PS3:supcool:

Will defo get Ip man on blu ray then, its awesome on DVD.


----------



## chisauking (Oct 29, 2009)

Tin Tin:

May I ask where you purchased the BR version of Ip man from and how much, please?

I love high quality, and I would comtemplate getting myself a copy if it wasn't too expensive.

I'm a movie buff, and even though I have and seen many older films, I still want to collect the BR version when they come down in price.

thanks.


----------



## bully (Oct 30, 2009)

Got my DVD edition from yesasia....

Blue ray here:

http://www.yesasia.com/global/ip-man-blu-ray-hong-kong-version/1014037995-0-0-0-en/info.html




Great service, got here really quickly.


----------



## markmessare (Oct 30, 2009)

I am in total agreement, I cant wait until the new movie comes out.  Ip Man finally put Wing Chun in a good light with stylistic accuracy and even great acting.  I am looking forward to Ip Man 2 and hope it will come out soon. 

Mark. 

www.messarevingtsun.com


----------



## chisauking (Oct 30, 2009)

I used to buy 100s of movies from that company, Bully....until they sent me a broken vcd version of Knockabout, with Yuen Bil & Sammo Heung.

They wanted me to send them the broken vcd back before they would replace it. I tried to explain to them that the cost of sending the film back would cost me more than buying another film, but they wouldn't relent. So, after supporting them for a long time, I'd stopped dealing with them. I'm not saying they are a bad company, just wasn't sympathtic to my case.

You know, I have so many version of the same film, I will have 4 version of each soon. VHS, VCD, DVD, and soon, Blueray.

On the subject of Blueray, one must be careful of the source of their disk. A lot of companies is selling normal DVD9 or mini dvd as genuine BR disk...they are not! Be vigilate, and if it seems too good to be true, be extra careful.


----------



## TinTin_57 (Oct 31, 2009)

chisauking said:


> Tin Tin:
> 
> May I ask where you purchased the BR version of Ip man from and how much, please?
> 
> ...



Hi, are you UK based? If so HMV have it at £12.99, a bargain.


----------



## chisauking (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, tin, tin. That's a bargin! 

Kungfu Hustle was also very cheap at HMV -- £15!


----------



## TinTin_57 (Nov 2, 2009)

DTS Sound too!!! Base box on the surround was booming!


----------



## David Peterson (Mar 11, 2010)

'Ip Man 2' opens in Asia and Australia on 29th April - hopefully other countries will get the film soon after. The storyline follows the establishment of Ip Man's Wing Chun school in Hong Kong and, like the first film, a certain amount of "poetic licence" has been taken with the facts to create a higher level of drama. Basically, the storyline revolves around the exploits of Ip Man and Wong Shun Leung (who is incorrectly portrayed as Ip Man's 1st student as the writers weave various true facts and false ones into their screenplay), however he is referred to by the name Wong Chun (at least in the most recent synopsis released by the studio in Hong Kong) in order to avoid potential legal action in the future (this occured after the release of 'Fearless' some years ago when a great-great grandson of Huo Yuanjia successfully sued the studio concerned after not being "happy" with how his ancestor was portrayed in the movie). Several characters from the original film return in 'Ip Man 2', including Fan Siu Wong's bandit role (now reformed) and Gordon Lam's police officer/translator role. Of course the big draw card is the inclusion of Sammo Hung in the role of a rival Hung Kuen master who initially opposes Ip Man's establishment of a school, but who eventually becomes an ally to him due to a greater threat from a foreign fighter.
DMP


----------



## chisauking (Mar 11, 2010)

Ho, ho, ho I took -- maybe I should say 'dragged' -- my girlfriend to see Yip Man 3 times at the cinema. She protested having to accompany me to the cinema so many times, and I could see her point, since she brought me a copy of the film already on DVD!

Can wait for the realease of 2, but can't help think they have changed the face of history of wing chun forever. I'm so tired of explaining to friends & relatives the inaccurate portrayal of Yip Man, I don't try to correct anyone anymore. I just let them get on with it.


----------



## bully (Mar 11, 2010)

chisauking said:


> Ho, ho, ho I took -- maybe I should say 'dragged' -- my girlfriend to see Yip Man 3 times at the cinema. She protested having to accompany me to the cinema so many times, and I could see her point, since she brought me a copy of the film already on DVD!
> 
> Can wait for the realease of 2, but can't help think they have changed the face of history of wing chun forever. I'm so tired of explaining to friends & relatives the inaccurate portrayal of Yip Man, I don't try to correct anyone anymore. I just let them get on with it.



Ha ha, my wife laughs when she goes out, "Ip man again?" 

"what else is there to watch?" I say

"For the 60th time?"

"Yep, see ya, have a good night"


----------



## Domino (Mar 18, 2010)

Donnie Yen / Sammo Hung Kam-Bo scene





 
Thanks Bully for confirming my suspicions


----------



## bully (Mar 18, 2010)

The first clip seems to be a different movie!!

A prequel to Ipman 1.

Ip Chun is in it with a young Ipman.

Excellent, another Wing Chun film for me to watch.

I dont understand Cantonese/Mandarin so I am not sure what is going on in the clip, any asian guys care to elaborate??

Cheers

Bully


----------



## Domino (Mar 18, 2010)

If you find out more about it please divulge.
Did have my suspicions.
Sammo Hung but no Donnie Yen.

This is legit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XllDwaM6Sg


----------



## bully (Mar 29, 2010)

Trailer....

http://tieba.baidu.com/%D5%E7%D7%D3%B5%A4/shipin/play/dac573f9dd05cd5e6ec0d9fd/

Official film site....

http://www.ipman2-movie.com

Can't wait but when it will be out here I don't know.


----------



## Domino (Mar 29, 2010)

Ive read April 2010 for release date, but we know dates can change like the wind.


----------



## bully (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, 29th April is the Asian/Australia date.

You UK guys will get it soon after I reckon.

Us yokels here must wait for the DVD release. Our local Cineworld didn't screen it. Not surprising as its not a mainstream film.


----------



## Domino (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope you get to see it one way or another !
Looking at the downloads, theres a boxing ring scene, interesting.


----------



## bully (May 1, 2010)

Anyone seen it yet? Was released a couple of days ago.

Reviews state it is a good film but not as good as the first.

I hate living on a small Island sometimes, wont be screened here. Have to wait for the DVD.


----------



## MaikuB (May 1, 2010)

Watched it today and yeah, i think the first was better. There are more action scenes in this one, more bits of comedy too and fights are not as one-sided this time (he barely got hit in the first one). Not that i'd expect the plot to be fantastic but there's some similarities with the first one, like how there's a Chinese person working for the "bad guys". The first played out the dramatic angle better and i found the fights more memorable, particularly the dojo scene.


----------



## naneek (May 2, 2010)

yeah i agree that it was not as good as the first one but i still enjoyed it- worth watching.


----------



## bully (May 3, 2010)

Cheers guys. I have read the plot on Wiki. It seems a shame that they couldnt agree with Bruce Lee's family on whatever they had planned. The plot seems flowery. I know the first one wasnt a true representation either but would prefer if they kept things fairly accurate. 

Even so I cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Domino (May 5, 2010)

Still haven't seen it but cannot wait.


----------



## Bumblebee (May 10, 2010)

I just finished watching Ip Man and Ip Man 2.  I liked the first more, but the 2nd was also really really good.  I just wished that there was more.  I didn't want it to end.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (May 11, 2010)

I just couldnt stop thinking about Rocky 4 all the way through the second half of this film!!

I was tempted to get some clips from the film and post them on a certain martial arts forum under the title 'See, wing chun works in the ring' lol


----------



## Bumblebee (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, it had a little bit of Rocky IV and a little bit of Fearless too.


----------



## Domino (May 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed the film, best part for me was the sparring on the circular table. I didnt really enjoy the boxing ring scene as much as I thought I would but played out for a good story !


----------



## KamonGuy2 (May 17, 2010)

Domino said:


> I really enjoyed the film, best part for me was the sparring on the circular table. I didnt really enjoy the boxing ring scene as much as I thought I would but played out for a good story !


 
Yeah the boxing ring scenes were terrible. In reality, Ip Man would have taken the guy apart - the boxer had gloves on, wouldnt have known how to kick or defend kicks and one stamp kick to the boxers leg would have finished the fight (think about the first film). But i think they went more for showing Ip Man's 'equals' this time around (the first film was more Ip Man taking everyone apart which was great to see)


----------



## Domino (May 17, 2010)

Yeah thats a good point actually.
I was always waiting for the burst at the end to come sooner lol
Oh and even if the bell went I dont think Ip Man would've been hit surely.


----------



## Wey (May 17, 2010)

I loved Ip Man 2, to me it was better than the first. The original had too much dead space in between the fighting, where as in IM2 it seemed like it was more well dispersed and thought out. The boxing matches were nice, I enjoyed how Ip Man wasn't portrayed as invincible. Just as the first movie did, the second makes me want to learn Wing Chun really bad.


----------



## melry88 (May 17, 2010)

I second a lot of the comments on this topic.  It was just ashame not to really have any historical aspects in the film.

The ending to me really blew....  Like everyone else all I could think of was Rocky.  Also did anyone notice the timeline at the end?  I could not tell if she went into labor right before the fight and then was standing outside right after the fight holding the baby.  Just kinda of lame ending...

Have a great day!


----------



## wkmark (May 18, 2010)

Just FYI, my Sihing (Sifu Cliff Au Yeung) was one of the Ving Tsun consultant for this movie.  So this time around the muk yan joong/ Baat Jam Doo/ and the end fight scene had a tad bit more WSL flavor to it.  Hope you all enjoyed it nevertheless.

The boxer fight was to make it a bit more realistic in a sense that there is no way that you could get into a ring with a champion boxer and not be hit at all.  And remember this was back in the 50's so fighting against Foreign boxers were not common. 

Yes, I was lucky enough to visit the set when I was in china to take a look during the filming.  =P


----------



## Seven (Jun 30, 2010)

I was sooooo disappointed in Ip Man 2... the fight scenes were good but to me it was like too much "obvious" wire work. I can't say I didn't enjoy it... though I thought the first was a much better film all around, acting, story etc... the first seemed to have much more heart to me.

Still worth watching though.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just ordered Ip Man 2.  Looking forward to watching it after reading other's opinions.  Been streaming a lot to thai movies through netflix and I've grown to appreciate listening to the actual language of the movie.  

It's amazing how fast my mind was able to process the reading and watching at the same time without it effecting the quality of the watching experience. guess Wing Tsun has some great side effects..


----------



## Haakon (Jul 6, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> I hope they dub an English version of the movie, for us westerners.  I hate reading sub-titles, it takes away from the movie.  Too much to read and focus on the events going on within at the same time.





bully said:


> I am the exact opposite!!
> 
> I find some of the translation gets lost and the lips not matching the sounds annoying yet hilarious.
> 
> ...



I'm with you, I'd rather read the subtitles and have the real actors voices even if I don't understand 99% of the language. They never get the emotion or tone right when dubbing.

As for this movie, I really enjoyed it (subtitles and all). Fight choreography has come a long way since the Shaw Brothers 70's movies.


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 15, 2010)

I simply must find time to watch this, I have had it here a couple of months!!!


----------



## bully (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally managed to watch it last night, was disappointed. Could have been sooo much better grrrrrrrrrr..

An enjoyable yarn but thats about it. I hope Young Ip Man is better. I think this series has run its course now, shame as it could have been maybe 3 or 4 really good films.

One funny thing is my copy has subtitles, even the English was wrong!! what came up on screen was not what they were saying on screen. I wonder how wrong the subtitles are to the original dialect being said during the rest of the film.

Anyway, 5/10 for me and worth a watch if you havent got much else to do. I would say watch Part 1 or Enter the Dragon for more entertainment.


----------



## vatesi (Jul 31, 2010)

Young Ip man is definitely a lighter film compared to the other two. Having all three films on DVD and rewatching them all, i would rate them 

ip man 1 -> young ip man -> ip man 2


----------

